# Bolivian Rosewood Snake



## Fangar (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello all,

Many of you remember this Snakewood Baron foutain pen that I turned for my Sis's birthday.  I bought some of the Private Reserve Ink from PenWorks and wanted to make a simple but functional desk set for it.  The only dark wood I had around was Bolivian Rosewood, but I think the contrast is kinda nice.  

I am very fond of the Suede-Tex blow in flocking.  I use it every chance I get.  I this case it made for a nice contrast to the ink holder well (I also use it on the bottoms of all of my desk sets/stands).  The ink bottle is oval on the bottom, but it still rests nicely in the circular hole.  I did this one like a bandsaw box in that I trimmed away a 1/2" sheet off of the bottom of the base.  I drilled the hole for the ink and glued to bottom back on.  Glue joint is pretty well hidden in the nice grain on this piece.  Some close ups give it away in some spots.

CA on the pen, Deft spray lacquer on the base.  

Thanks for looking...















P.S. The Snakewood never did crack!  Her birthday is on the 26th.  Then it can do what it wants... 

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 19, 2006)

Beautiful set there, Fangar!  I really like the elegant simplicity of it, especially the hole in which to put the ink bottle.  I know your sister will love the gift.

BTW, what size router bit do you use to machine the groove for the pen?

Great job man!


----------



## DWK5150 (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice.  Would look good sitting on my desk.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice 'look' James.

Question for you? Why not use a forstner bit from the top and thereby not trim from the bottom and reglue? Would be interested in your design rationale on this exquisite piece. How can your sister not be impressed with it. I know that I am.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 19, 2006)

Very, very nice set James.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 19, 2006)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## Dario (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice!!!  Finish is as usual top notch. [^]

I am with Peter about using a Fostner bit too.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 19, 2006)

Now that is lovely, well done!![]


----------



## Fangar (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Beautiful set there, Fangar!  I really like the elegant simplicity of it, especially the hole in which to put the ink bottle.  I know your sister will love the gift.
> 
> BTW, what size router bit do you use to machine the groove for the pen?
> ...



Thanks Cav,

I used a 1/2" round over bit.  The key in making the grooves for the pens though is to make some test passes on some scrap for depth.  It allows you to address the angle at which the wall of the slot contact the pen. 

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Very nice 'look' James.
> 
> Question for you? Why not use a forstner bit from the top and thereby not trim from the bottom and reglue? Would be interested in your design rationale on this exquisite piece. How can your sister not be impressed with it. I know that I am.
> ...



Thanks Peter,

To answer your question about the drilling...

Two reasons really.  First the hole is 2 1/4" in diameter.  I don't have a Forstner bit that large.  I wanted to hole to be just about 1/16" larger than the bottle.  So I used an adjustable drill press mounted circle cutter.  Second, if using a forstner bit, you would have a divot in the bottom of the hole.  Not a big deal really, but it was a condsideration for me.  Also the circle cutters are so sharp that the finished hole needs almost no sanding (Lazy)...

P.S.  I have something almost done for you!

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply James. I knew there was a reason why you took that 'route'. Based on the quality of your work, I very much doubt that you have a 'lazy' streak in you.

-Peter-


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />.....Question for you? Why not use a forstner bit from the top and thereby not trim from the bottom and reglue?



And along the same line.....
Since you are glueing up the base, why not make the hole oval to match the bottle profile??  It would not be hard to do with a scroll saw, jig saw or even manually with a coping saw?  And don't give me that lazy crap....we all know that just isn't true!!

And as to the Forstner bit dimple thing, you could always fill it with a little wood putty or even chewing gum.  With the flocking, no one would know that a fill had been made.

Very nice project, James!!  I bet you get more requests for similar sets.


----------



## challagan (Jun 19, 2006)

Beautiful work on all. The rosewood looks great for a base. 

corey


----------



## godfreytoddanderson (Jun 20, 2006)

Fanger,

Your desk sets are always great!  Seeing what you have done on this one and on previous ones gives me all kinds of ideas that I want to try.

After seeing your Red Mallee desk set I bought a chunck of my favorite wood (Pomele Sapele) to try my hand at it.  Thanks for the tip on the Suede-Tex.  I was just going to glue a sheet of felt to the bottom but this is a much better solution.

Todd


----------



## Fangar (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I see I have you fooled ! []

The oval cut out would work well too.  To be honest, I made the hole a little more universal just in case she ever decides to go with a different ink bottle.  But the scroll saw was an idea I considered.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by godfreytoddanderson_
> <br />Fanger,
> 
> Your desk sets are always great!  Seeing what you have done on this one and on previous ones gives me all kinds of ideas that I want to try.
> ...



Todd,

Glad to hear that you have found a little inspiration in some of ym work. The very reason I post here.  Let us know how they turn out!

Fangar


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 20, 2006)

Jim, 
   Very well done, I think the contrast was a good idea as the snakewood pen may get lost in its own wood or the pattern may clash with itself. This way I think it stands out better.
Nice closed end pen and finish!


----------



## OSCAR15 (Jun 20, 2006)

James....You truly have OUTDONE yourself.....That set is spectacular.  I have turned snakewood and the cracks started about 1 week later...Hopefully enough time has passed, and if it hasn't happened yet...It won't!  Certainly hope not as that is a beautiful set.
With or without cracks, snakewood is so unique that I would not hesitate to use it again.

I know your sister will be very pleased indeed with that set....
[][]


----------



## Fangar (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSCAR15_
> <br />James....You truly have OUTDONE yourself.....That set is spectacular.  I have turned snakewood and the cracks started about 1 week later...Hopefully enough time has passed, and if it hasn't happened yet...It won't!  Certainly hope not as that is a beautiful set.
> With or without cracks, snakewood is so unique that I would not hesitate to use it again.
> 
> ...



Thanks Oscar,

So far so good.  I don't remember when I made that one, but I want to say it was a couple of months ago...  No cracks Please!

Also I have some chucks left if you are still interested.  I replied to your email, but I am not sure if you go it.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## woodmarc (Jun 20, 2006)

A elegant interpretation of a desk set.  Clean lines, understated ogee on the edges.  I like your rational for the hole.  It would be hard to get the hole size just right using a forstner bit.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 20, 2006)

All I can say is your work inspires me to try a desk set . Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 20, 2006)

Wonderfull set James, I am sure she will treasure it.
I should trade you ink for pen stands []


----------



## johncrane (Jun 20, 2006)

very nice Fangar. your sister will enjoy it for many year/s.great desk set


----------



## csb333 (Jun 22, 2006)

That just looks fantastic!! Your craftsmanship is something I strive for but I'm not there yet. Everything is perfect....as usual!- Chris


----------



## clthayer (Jun 22, 2006)

Very nice work as usual James, you are truly an inspiration to us newbies.  Thinking about this has given me several ideas for pen stands today.

Christian


----------



## elody21 (Jun 23, 2006)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 24, 2006)

James,
Nice work.  I really like the way you capitalized on the gorgeous grain in the BR.  
Rob


----------



## Fangar (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks to all.  I plan on giving it to her this weekend.  

Incidently, I loaded the Fountain up with the Private Reserve Ink.  WOW~!  That stuff is so much nicer than the stock cartridge ink that comes with the Baron.  It dries much faster too and is less likely to smear.  Thanks again to Anthony (PenWorks) for providing us the outlet for the stuff. I also bought a couple of the Schmidt pumps from Anthony too.  Another inexpensive but noticeable upgrade.  

Fangar


----------

